# 240SX SOHC engine questions



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

In the process of removing and replacing SOHC engine in my sons 110% stck 1990 240SX SOHC. Not looking for performance, just reliability.

I know about the timing chain tensioner and guide, so I am replacing it, but is there usually any big time problems with the chain and sprockets themself? Replacement motor is stock and has 91K on it. Supposedly uses no oil and runs good. I do plan on replacing the guide and tensioner and a new water pump, but is there anything else that I should do while this engine is out of the car? Time is important as its his sole means of transportation to work.

New rear and front main seals?
Water pump replace
Timing Chain Guide and tensioner 
Timing chain and gears?

Since I have not yet started to pull the old motor is this a real chore or pretty well straight forward. Its a manual tranny. I expect to have this motor by Friday, and hopefully its on the road by Sunday at the latest.

I do have a manual (Chiltons) and I assume the guides and tensioner can be changed without removing the chain itself? Yes / no? Just how does this timing chain tensioner work, is it mainly spring tension or does it utilize oil pressure to tension the chain?

Anything esle I shuld be aware of that shuld be checked while the motor is out?

Thanks


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

I would change the front main seal, but if the rear is not leaking-leave it! The chain and gears should be fine, but double check them. I did mine with a chiltons, but that manual sucks. You really need the FSM for all of the specs. Pretty straight forward swap. The donor motor is from a 5-speed correct? If not, you will have fun with a specific bushing! LOL


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how much mileage you got on ur original?


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

Original motor has 138K.
It had been having constant overheating problems by the previous owner, (friend of wifes) and our son was in desperate need of trqnsportation, so she took a chance on it for $400.00 Body and interior is in super shape, needs tires, and of course now the engine. 

My son and I pulled the engine today, and pressure washed the engine compartment. Apso pressure washed old motor so accessories will be easier to remove. Hopefully the replacement motor is here by Thursday or Friday. 

Pulling that thing was a real pain, but then again the last otor I pulled was on a 65 Chevy pickup truck ;-)

More darned connectors than holes in swiss cheese.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

should really have to replace the sprockets, but should change the chain.

Other things i have had to replace on mine were the engine monts, and might want to replace the clutch while its all apart. other wise cant think of much, maybe look over all the vac lines, and heater hoses.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

where'd u get ur "newer" engine?


----------



## Gorilla Salad (Jun 19, 2003)

replace all the vacuum lines and I hope you tagged everything!


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *where'd u get ur "newer" engine? *


Japanese Engine Specialists, out of Jacksonville, Florida, shiping is included intheir prices, and they only deal in low mileage engines. 

After pulling the tranny off the motor, I discovered the dampener springs n the clutch disk were broken, so now I have to replace the pressure plate and throwout and pilot and disk itself, so another bunch of $$$. I had run a chemical claeaner in the radiator 3 times, and it looked great. However, once I started to play with it, it did not take long to see that a lot of the flues in the cres were totally plugged, so had to order another radiator. 

Found a new two flue radiator (origianl was single flue, so I hope it does fit, as they said it will ) and I got it from Radiator OUtlet out of Chamblee Georgia for 119.00 delivered next day express for only 119.00. Not too bad at all and having two flues is bound to improve the cooling a lot as compared to the single cored radiator. Evidently this radiator had been the problem all along, and the previous owners of this vehicle had all but neglected it, and ruined the motor in the process. They changed thermostats, head gasket, water pump etc, and here along I believe it was the radiator.

Motor should be here tomorrow so hopefully its back on the road by Monday. Its costing me a small fortune having my son here at the house while his car is broke, as he eats like a hog. Guess he misses his mommas cooking ;-)


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

Gorilla Salad said:


> *I would change the front main seal, but if the rear is not leaking-leave it! The chain and gears should be fine, but double check them. I did mine with a chiltons, but that manual sucks. You really need the FSM for all of the specs. Pretty straight forward swap. The donor motor is from a 5-speed correct? If not, you will have fun with a specific bushing! LOL *


Don;t know if the donar motor is from an auto or manual. Just gong to have to wait, but since I seen the pilot bushing in the torn up motor, it should not be a problem to make one. I am a machinist by trade, so it won't be a biggie. Going to have tp replace the clutch as the dampener springs are broken, so the clutch kit supposedly has a new pilot bearing in it, but like I said I can easily make one. There is a way to remove the old bushing if need be. Just get a shaft that fits in the bushings bore nice and snug, pack the recess in the crank end with grease, and insert the shaft, and rap it a couple of times with a hammer. It will push the old bushing right out. Same thing applies with those caged needle bearings etc in other parts that are i blind bores. Beats tearing them up trying to use a mechanical puller.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Instead of a hole engine replacement did you consider thermostat, or radiator change?


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2003)

schebs240 said:


> Instead of a hole engine replacement did you consider thermostat, or radiator change?


Shhhhhhheeeesssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhh, the origional post was made close to a year ago, and the problem has long been resolved.....with a motor replacement!


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

LMAo sorry dude, I'm new here just learning the forum.


----------

